# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  Feeding Bullfrog

## kRiBBiTd

Does anyone know how much and how often I should feed my American bullfrog. He/she is about 3.5 months old now. Also I'm not sure what the humidity should be in my tank. Thanks in advance for any answers.

----------


## Iratus ranunculus

So he's what, 3 inches long or so?  I would say 10-20 vitamin dusted crickets once a week.  

Humidity is not really a concern if you are keeping them semi-aquatic like you should be doing.  Mine are housed in a half land/half water setup that keeps the soil on the other side moist (I design them in such a way as the pump is on the land side, and uses the gravel making up that side as a filter, over which soil is placed, kept moist by capillary action) and well planted.  

If you are keeping the frog terrestrial... dont.

----------


## kRiBBiTd

He isn't very big, about 2" long not including his legs. I had him in a 50/50 set up but a few days ago I got a glass dish to put his water in so it would be easier to clean. He just got his water dirty so quickly the way it was before, but I have noticed that it has made it less humid in the tank. In the 50/50 set up there was often condensation on the walls. The way it is now I don't see any condensation but I don't know if that is a big issue... This is my first frog so I'm still learning as I go... :Frog Smile:

----------


## kRiBBiTd

Also what kind of soil do you use over your gravel and do you think you could explain how to set up a filter pump like yours??? That might keep the tank cleaner so I cold go back to the 50/50 set up. Thanks!

----------


## Iratus ranunculus

> He isn't very big, about 2" long not including his legs. I had him in a 50/50 set up but a few days ago I got a glass dish to put his water in so it would be easier to clean. He just got his water dirty so quickly the way it was before, but I have noticed that it has made it less humid in the tank. In the 50/50 set up there was often condensation on the walls. The way it is now I don't see any condensation but I don't know if that is a big issue... This is my first frog so I'm still learning as I go...


The water dirtiness should be dealt with through filtration.  A glass dish makes cleaning easier, but it is not large enough for the frog to be happy.  If you dont provide a large enough well planted water area (or one with caves inside), the frog will bury himself in the substrate, and you will never actually see him, or will spend his time in a defensive posture in the dish. You want natural activity patterns for your frog.  Dont make the little guy choose between being wet and feeling safe.

----------


## kRiBBiTd

I would love to change it back to the 50/50 set up if I can keep it clean. If you could let me know how you set up the pump I would really appreciate it :Big Grin:  Thanks!!!

----------


## Iratus ranunculus

> I would love to change it back to the 50/50 set up if I can keep it clean. If you could let me know how you set up the pump I would really appreciate it Thanks!!!


Well, I am really handy with aquarium sealant and a razor blade.  

There are a few ways to do it.  You can use an internal or external filter just set up a land area by siliconing a piece of glass or acrylic as a divider, fill it with gravel and soil, plant, and be done... or you can do something more advanced.

What i did with mine was silicone a piece of acrylic across, but it ends about half an inch above the bottom of the tank, allowing water to pass.  I then built a waterfall feature using a pump and some rocks(make sure you have an unsealed but secure piece you can remove to unclog the pump if necessary), put together with silicone.  The waterfall drains into a stream I built out of a piece of open-topped rain gutter shaped to fit with a set of heavy shears and siliconed in place to form a seal around the waterfall, leading to the water section.  This way, you set up a complete current.  The land section is then filled to just below the planned waterline with biologically active planting gravel (used by advanced fish-keepers).  Over that, I put a layer of terrarium soil (pick your favorite brand of finely ground coconut fiber) mixed with moss.  It stays moist via capillary action.  I then plant this (Pothos.  Lots of Pothos), and put moss and pieces of driftwood where there are no plants.

The water side should have a log , rock, or cork bark  protruding out of it to let the frogs move between areas.  Use either river rock or sand as a substrate, plant it well (i plant aquatic bulbs), and maybe break a clay flower pot to provide an underwater cave or two.  You end up with a nice display tank.

----------


## kRiBBiTd

Wow! Thanks for the detail... I will have to get to work on that in the bigger tank I'm getting ready for him. Sounds like it will be a big project for me... (kinda clumsy so I don't mix real well with razor blades  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Iratus ranunculus

> Wow! Thanks for the detail... I will have to get to work on that in the bigger tank I'm getting ready for him. Sounds like it will be a big project for me... (kinda clumsy so I don't mix real well with razor blades )


It takes about an hour, once you factor in breaks for the silicone to cure before moving to the next step.

----------


## kRiBBiTd

Where did you get your pump and how strong does it need to be to circulate the water? (Sorry about all the questions....)

----------


## Iratus ranunculus

> Where did you get your pump and how strong does it need to be to circulate the water? (Sorry about all the questions....)


Any small water pump for an aquarium should work. Say 80 gph.  Any pet store should have them

----------



----------


## kRiBBiTd

Ok thanks!

----------

